# Datenintegration mit pentaho data integration (kettle) Primary und Foreign Keys



## TutorialKing (3. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich in pentaho data integration (kettle) ein.
Einfache imports csv,excel,xml in eine Tabelle (Oracle) scheinen (mit kleinen Hindernissen) einfach zu gehen.

Ich habe mir jetzt ein ER-Modell erstellt. Eine komplette Datenbankstruktur. Mein Problem ist nun das ich eine Master-Detail Beziehung habe und ich kann den Primary Key an meine Detail Tabellen nicht weiterreichen. kettle versucht alle Datensätze sofort zu übertragen und nicht jeden Datensatz einzeln, so dass man den Key weiterreichen könnte. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit die rowid zurückliefern zu lassen (Option Checkbox), aber das habe ich leider nicht geschafft und es nützt mir auch nicht.

Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung 
Oder evtl. mal ein entsprechendes Tutorial ? Wenn möglich auf deutsch.


----------



## Cojote (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

leider verstehe ich nicht so ganz was dein Problem ist.
Kettle überträgt die Daten nicht auf einmal. Vielmehr fließen die Daten zeilenweise durch die Transformation. Je nachdem welchen Update du machst bzw mit welchem Schritt wird das row-Objekt dann auch um die Id des Detail Datensatz ergänzt.
Es klingt eher so als wäre deine Transformation falsch aufgebaut.
Für Kettle gibts leider wenige bis keine Tutorials. Aber ich finde das Manual, das mit jeder Kettle Version ausgeliefert wird schon ziemlich aufschlussreich.


----------



## TutorialKing (4. November 2008)

Ich habe ein Excel Input File und 2 bzw. X Tabellen als Output.



> Tabelle 1
> ID integer primary key (Oracle Sequence und Trigger)
> name
> vorname
> ...




Jetzt möchte ich "einfach" Excel Datei den Inhalt trennen und in 2 verschiedenen Tabellen importieren. In Tabelle 1 wird der Primary Key generiert und in die Tabelle 2 muss dieser in die Spalte Tabelle1_ID
mit übergeben werden, damit die Zuordnung (Constraint) korrekt ist.

Ich habe hier im Forum auch einen Ansatz gesehen. Das scheint mir aber sehr umständlich !

http://forums.pentaho.org/showthread.php?t=49443&highlight=output+table


----------



## TutorialKing (13. November 2008)

Kann mir hier keiner helfen ?

Ich habe mein Problem auch vereinfacht. 1 Excel File in 2 Tabellen.
Und möchte im Stream eine Seuqence mit geben.


```
Excel File sind folgende Spalten enthalten :

Text und Text 2

Tabelle 1
ID
TEXT

Tabelle 2
ID
TEXT 2
```

Jetzt möchte ich den Stream einfach splitten. Text in Tabelle 1 und Text2 in Tabelle 2
und natürlich sollen beide die gleiche ID mit bekommen die durch die Sequence generiert wurde, damit erreiche ich dann dass ich die Datensätze die zusammen gehören identifizieren kann.

Wie könnte ich das lösen


----------

